# My sons Basketball Tryouts



## terryl965 (Nov 7, 2007)

Today was the final cut for the 8th grade Basketball team and my son who has never played organize BB has made the team. I'm a proud father at this moment, during the scrimmage he made 6-3- pointer and 7 2-pointers and five out of seven free throws for a total of 37 points not bad for him. At any rate I'm sharring because I'm proud of him.


----------



## Jai (Nov 7, 2007)

Very impressive! Good luck to him!


----------



## AceHBK (Nov 7, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Today was the final cut for the 8th grade Basketball team and my son who has never played organize BB has made the team. I'm a proud father at this moment, during the scrimmage he made 6-3- pointer and 7 2-pointers and five out of seven free throws for a total of 37 points not bad for him. At any rate I'm sharring because I'm proud of him.


 
U know, I remember him telling me how good he was at BBall.  Tell him congrats!  I know it is something nice to see...your kid out there doing his best and succeeding.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey Terry you make sure you tell him congratulations from me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  He must be taking after his old man in respect to his basketball skills.  I do remember our talk about the league you played in.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 7, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Hey Terry you make sure you tell him congratulations from me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yes he is one of those very talented and never say I can't types.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 7, 2007)

AceHBK said:


> U know, I remember him telling me how good he was at BBall. Tell him congrats! I know it is something nice to see...your kid out there doing his best and succeeding.


 

Thank you Ace you know when you are here stop by and when I came your way I will do the same.


----------



## newGuy12 (Nov 7, 2007)

Outstanding!  Good for you (and him)!


----------



## Laurentkd (Nov 8, 2007)

Awesome!!
I am all for spending as much time as possible doing martial arts, but I think it is important for kids to also be involved in different activites (team sports, music, etc). It is all about balance at that age.  Good luck for the season!


----------

